# 103F'd Up My R15!



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Here are a few of the more bizarre problems I've seen since my R15-300 was _F***ed up_... I mean, updated with 103F on 5/24/06 at 4:38 a.m.:

- Select a program from the To Do list and delete it using the "Delete" option on the details page. Now highlight another program from the To Do list and select it. The page displayed says "Recording deleted."

- Delete a program from MyVOD. After confirming delete (not with the "dash-dash" key sequence) you are returned to the video on the tuner, not to the program list in MyVOD. The mini-menu appears in the left corner.

- Variation on the above item: after deleting the program, you are returned to the wallpaper background that you usually see behind MyVOD, but without the program list. The window in the upper right corner remains, and the program does not fill the screen. The mini-menu appears in the left corner.

- Twice, I found I could not change channels or play back recorded programs. The banner changed when I pressed the up and down channel buttons, but the program did not change. I was able to navigate to MyVOD and select a recording to play, but it would not play, either. The tuner remained locked on one channel. Resetting the unit fixed the problem. The first time this happened, I forced a new software download. The second time this occurred, I unplugged the unit for 10 minutes. It has not happened since.

- Once, the R15 only displayed channel banners when pressing the up and down channel button, and did not produce any program video or audio at all. Resetting the unit fixed the problem.

- Extreme slowness switching back to the Details page from the list of showings.

Anyone noticed these or any other problems?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> Anyone noticed these or any other problems?


Yes.

I have seen several reported. I have experienced the blank screen (no video/audio on live feed) at least three separate times, each requiring a reset (but one or two of those were before the most recent S/W release).

I have 2 R15's. One of them has had virtually no series links set up on it, and has never had a Find By search done on it. Mostly, I have selected movies to record from premium channels. I have had almost no problems ever with that unit.

The other unit has several (not a lot, less than 10) series links, and I have done Find By searches. I have also done padding (start early/ end late) on some recordings. This unit has been much less stable, has required a number of resets, including at least one clear and delete (reformat) reset. This unit has exhibited a lot more strange behavior, including most recently, an SL for the tonight show which originally recorded both first runs and repeats has this week begun recording only repeats and not first runs. When I started checking into it, I found that the guide listing for the repeat time slot had the R)) symbol, and the guide listing for the first run time slot did not have any record symbol. Very strange. So I deleted it in the prioritizer and re-established the SL on the first run time slot. Have not checked today to see if it recorded last night correctly.

Part of what is happening I think, is that DirecTV is making ongoing changes to information in the data stream trying to resolve issues such as first run and repeat, and perhaps trying to "tweak it" to work better with test versions of software, and it is having an adverse impact on units already in use.

Carl


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

I left town Wednesday 5/31 with the R15's timer set to record all the episodes of HBO's Big Love, which were playing through Friday. The R15 managed to record the first three and stopped. I reset it by unplugging it, but had to do that repeatedly over the weekend. The unit stopped last night during the last episode of The Sopranos. Needless to say, my wife and I are *PISSED OFF!*

I called DirecTV's tech support line and talked to someone in India who I could barely understand. Then she routed me to higher-level support, who said she couldn't help me unless the unit was acting up right then. I asked how I would go about cancelling my service, since I wasn't getting anywhere with her.

Just got off the phone with someone in the service cancellation department who is sending a senior technician tomorrow to look at and possibly replace the unit. She swore up and down that this is a great unit, works flawlessly, and I just happen to have a bad one. I told her I had seen plenty of blogs that say this unit sucks, and asked her why I should put up with this ****ty product when there are others on the market that actually work. I managed to get an extra month of my reduced introductory rate from her.

We'll see tomorrow what happens with this unit... and my subscription!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

TheTooleMan said:


> Then she routed me to higher-level support, who said she couldn't help me unless the unit was acting up right then.


Well, that's the prolem with intermittent failures. Of course, if was acting up at the time She probably would have eventually had you pull the plug for 5 minutes then declare it fixed!


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> I left town Wednesday 5/31 with the R15's timer set to record all the episodes of HBO's Big Love, which were playing through Friday. The R15 managed to record the first three and stopped. I reset it by unplugging it, but had to do that repeatedly over the weekend. The unit stopped last night during the last episode of The Sopranos.


Have you tried a clear and delete by pressing record plus down button during a restart? I found this has helped my r15-300 behave after getting the 103f release.


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm really glad I haven't beat my head against the wall with this unit and decided to purchase a Hughes DVR40 on eBay. My wife and I have disliked it from the start. The feel of the software is just not good. 

Then we started having problems with the FF-RW operations which were just so perfect in TiVo units. Then the SeriesLink issues came up-all SLs set to record first-run only. Some of my SLs are recording ALL shows. Some are recording first-runs.

Honestly, it's just so imperfect next to the TiVo that they should have kept it under wraps and continued to use TiVo.

Sam


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

SamRoza said:


> Honestly, it's just so imperfect next to the TiVo that they should have kept it under wraps and continued to use TiVo.
> 
> Sam


You are absolutely right. I don't have any experience with the TiVo, but I know that TiVo wouldn't be a household word now if it had all the same failures as the R15.

The customer service woman I talked to today said something like "all new products have problems." I told her they should have worked the bugs out themselves rather than expecting their customers to do it for them. Of course, they aren't listening to what I'm telling them anyway...:nono:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> You are absolutely right. I don't have any experience with the TiVo, but I know that TiVo wouldn't be a household word now if it had all the same failures as the R15.
> 
> The customer service woman I talked to today said something like "all new products have problems." I told her they should have worked the bugs out themselves rather than expecting their customers to do it for them. Of course, they aren't listening to what I'm telling them anyway...:nono:


Would that be the method Tivo takes? I am pretty sure it's not. I have 3 Tivo's and ALL of them have had issues from me original Series 1 I bought quite some time ago all the way up to my newest Series 2.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I've had Tivo since 9/2000. Currently have 1 HD, 3 SD and my original SVR-2000. I missed "The Practice" back in 2001 (due to mis-information in the guide). Besides that, not any other problems in 6 years.

I used the R15 for about 2 months. Shipped it into my son's bedroom and brought Tivo back to my den.


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> She swore up and down that this is a great unit, works flawlessly, and I just happen to have a bad one.


She is telling you exactly what she has been told to say to the customer. You don't think that she would admit to knowing about problems with the unit on the chance that you might actually have a bad unit?

That is going to be the typical response that you're always going to get from their CSR's.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> Would that be the method Tivo takes? I am pretty sure it's not. I have 3 Tivo's and ALL of them have had issues from me original Series 1 I bought quite some time ago all the way up to my newest Series 2.


What, exactly, are the serious issues you have with your 3 Tivos?


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Would that be the method Tivo takes? I am pretty sure it's not. I have 3 Tivo's and ALL of them have had issues from me original Series 1 I bought quite some time ago all the way up to my newest Series 2.


I have NEVER had a single problem with my TiVo. Not a one. I used it for about 3 years straight. No glitches that weren't related to the dish, no sound or video issues not related to my Stereo receiver.

I plugged it in and it worked. I never had to look for a forum somewhere on the internet to see if other people were having issues with it. I never even thought about replacing it. In a timespan of one week or less, I did both things with the R15.

Sam


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Would that be the method Tivo takes? I am pretty sure it's not. I have 3 Tivo's and ALL of them have had issues from me original Series 1 I bought quite some time ago all the way up to my newest Series 2.


The only problems I've had with my Tivos were all due to incorrect guide data or user error.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> The only problems I've had with my Tivos were all due to incorrect guide data or user error.


I have the same feels about the UTV. I never had an issues with it except for bad guide data and hardware failure.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I think all of you seriously need to go read TCF and see all the issues Tivo has had over the years. It's nice to have blinders on and likea product but it tends to distort ones reality. NO product is perfect, that doesn't excuse the R15 from it's major shortcomings such as SL issues. Tivo has missed shows (not guide data related) has crashed, has failed, has had bad remotes, has had buggy software builds that had to be updated, has had issues with the shuttle functions and so forth. AS stated here many times by MANY people mileage may vary but Tivo has had and will continue to have problems as long as it's developed by human beings who have can make mistakes.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> I think all of you seriously need to go read TCF and see all the issues Tivo has had over the years. It's nice to have blinders on and likea product but it tends to distort ones reality. NO product is perfect, that doesn't excuse the R15 from it's major shortcomings such as SL issues. Tivo has missed shows (not guide data related) has crashed, has failed, has had bad remotes, has had buggy software builds that had to be updated, has had issues with the shuttle functions and so forth. AS stated here many times by MANY people mileage may vary but Tivo has had and will continue to have problems as long as it's developed by human beings who have can make mistakes.


You had mentioned you have had problems with Tivos all the way up to your Series 2. I never experienced a Series 1, and my Series 2 experience started with a HDVR2 at 3.1.1b. I will stand behind what I said, the only problems I've had with recording shows or general operation were caused by bad guide data or user error.

And IMO, as I have said dozens of times before, when you replace a stable product such as the R10 with an "advanced technology" unit such as the R15 the customer shouldn't expect, nor have to deal with the problems currently being experienced.

I'm about ready to replace my 2 year old Verizon phone with a newer model. I don't expect any less stability than I currently have out of the new phone. I don't expect to have to RESET my new phone because of software bugs. I don't expect to have to remove the battery from my new phone because of software bugs. I don't expect going from a limit of 500 phone book entries to a lower limit on my new phone. I don't expect the call history on my new phone to simply say "You received a call" and nothing more. Finally I expect a richer feature set on my new phone, not less features. I know my new phone will have different menus maybe some different buttons. I can get use to that as long as I'm not taking a step backwards

Maybe my expectations are higher than everyone else, but that's the way it is.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> You had mentioned you have had problems with Tivos all the way up to your Series 2. I never experienced a Series 1, and my Series 2 experience started with a HDVR2 at 3.1.1b. I will stand behind what I said, the only problems I've had with recording shows or general operation were caused by bad guide data or user error.
> 
> And IMO, as I have said dozens of times before, when you replace a stable product such as the R10 with an "advanced technology" unit such as the R15 the customer shouldn't expect, nor have to deal with the problems currently being experienced.
> 
> ...


Dude, you should do a search on "Foxtel iQ Forums" on Google and they have the exact problems that we have, but guess what, they don't care. It's amazing, they just press the red button and get over it and treat as something that comes with buying a new peice of technology.

Your expectations are really high compared to customers who've never experienced a DVR (or atleast Austrailian's). It's amazing how different your opinion can be when you don't have a TiVo.

And on a side note, I would not want to live with you. I detect a "my way or the highway" attitude from you and you would win too many fights for me. I think I would run away.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

That's a pretty rude thing to say to a guy who has been one of the best contributors to this forum since it opened.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> And on a side note, I would not want to live with you. I detect a "my way or the highway" attitude from you and you would win too many fights for me. I think I would run away.


Bummer man. :icon_cry: Here you were the next member I was going to invite for a sleep over. :heart: :heart: :heart:

Everyone keeps telling me no.  Guess I'll just have to keep an eye out for Chris' next incarnation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

:backtotop 
We all have our opinions... and ways of looking at things.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Maybe my expectations are higher than everyone else, but that's the way it is.


I suspect that one's expectations are driven, in part, by one's technological sophistication. Magic is notoriously unreliable. Electrons, on the other hand, are well behaved.

One complication is that many, who understand technology about as well as they do magic, have somehow come to expect reliability. Another is that others, who understand technology well, refuse to concede that those who do not understand technology well should continue to be allowed to design or develop software or manage its design and development.

I place myself in the second category. I thoroughly understand why unreliable products arise. But, I stubbornly refuse to excuse those responsible. This perspective is the only path to progress. If others find my expectations, like those of Wolfpack, unrealistically high, that's fine by me.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

ad301 said:


> That's a pretty rude thing to say to a guy who has been one of the best contributors to this forum since it opened.


Me not wanting to get anywhere near him in real life doesn't mean I don't think his post "contribute" to this forum.

And Wolffpack, I'll still go over to your house, I'll just bring my BIG bag.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> I think all of you seriously need to go read TCF and see all the issues Tivo has had over the years. It's nice to have blinders on and likea product but it tends to distort ones reality. NO product is perfect, that doesn't excuse the R15 from it's major shortcomings such as SL issues. Tivo has missed shows (not guide data related) has crashed, has failed, has had bad remotes, has had buggy software builds that had to be updated, has had issues with the shuttle functions and so forth. AS stated here many times by MANY people mileage may vary but Tivo has had and will continue to have problems as long as it's developed by human beings who have can make mistakes.


I had written a longer, more detailed reply to this post, but I've deleted it because it was too harsh, and really, what's the point?
I'll only say that to try to equate the level or severity of problems between the two types of systems is, IMHO, simply ridiculous. I don't believe I have blinders on. That opinion stems from personal experience. I had more problems in less than 3 weeks of use on an r15 than I have had in 5 years running multiple tivos. And that's not to even mention the lesser capabilites of the r15. If they can ever get the r15 to match the level of reliability and capability of the tivo systems they have replaced, we'll all be rejoicing, won't we? That, to me, says it all.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

jonaswan2 said:


> Your expectations are really high compared to customers who've never experienced a DVR (or atleast Austrailian's). It's amazing how different your opinion can be when you don't have a TiVo.


I don't think I'd feel any differenty if I'd never had a UTV or Tivo. Of course I wouldn't know about the bells and whistles but I'd still be ticked that I missed recordings and froze up alot. At some point I would have found out that there was a 50 SL cap and been ticked that it had one. I don't see me being any more or less happy or unhappy if I hadn't used a DVR before. Then again that's my opinion on my opionion


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

jonaswan2 said:


> Me not wanting to get anywhere near him in real life doesn't mean I don't think his post "contribute" to this forum.
> 
> And Wolffpack, I'll still go over to your house, I'll just bring my BIG bag.


I retract my earlier, equally rude, post.

(A smiley would have helped.)


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

*3 years with TiVo*-Exactly ZERO complaints, software bugs or issues, ZERO shows missed because of unit.

*1 week with R15*-A laundry-list of complaints, bugs, and issues with recording.

Is it blinders? I don't really think so. While TiVo isn't perfect, if you put it next to the R15 it looks damned Angelic, near Saintly.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> You had mentioned you have had problems with Tivos all the way up to your Series 2. I never experienced a Series 1, and my Series 2 experience started with a HDVR2 at 3.1.1b. I will stand behind what I said, the only problems I've had with recording shows or general operation were caused by bad guide data or user error.
> 
> And IMO, as I have said dozens of times before, when you replace a stable product such as the R10 with an "advanced technology" unit such as the R15 the customer shouldn't expect, nor have to deal with the problems currently being experienced.
> 
> ...


Advanced Technology is a marketing term used by a marketing department not developers.

As for you phone analogy I guess you have never used a Treo or a WM phone? They reset themselves they lock up they have to be reset and sometimes you have to pull the battery. Oh ya and those problems exist on old and new models but are usually taken care of by patches that come out for the phones AFTER they are released. Oh and the new version has the same issues and still has to be fixed.

I had problems with my Series 1 and Series 2 Tivo's some where bad some where no biggie. Some shows where missed because of problems and some where missed because of guide data. In the end I still use the product and I still use the R15 and I like them both.

I guess I am just foolish to have faith that the product will be updated on my phones, my Tivo's and my R15. Silly me for thinking companies fix things and that they can have code issues.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> :backtotop
> We all have our opinions... and ways of looking at things.


I agree Earl. I apologize for the part I played in getting this thread SO way OT. If we, once again, want to carry on this discussion, we should start another thread.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Clint has a point in that the Tivo's aren't perfect (I'm asssuming, I haven't owned one). Although they may seem like it when compared to the R15. I think my Dish 510 was close to perfect in comparison. I don't agree that no product is perfect though.

I think we as a society have lowered the bar to much. I think a lot of it stems fromthe computer software industry, where the customer can easilydownload patches and updates via the internet. Now we justify the bugs by comparring it to more buggy products. Or, defend our criticism by comparing it to superior products. We need to critque the product based on it's own merits (or lack ther of). Does it do what it's suposed to? Some of the time? Most of the time? All of the time?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> As for you phone analogy I guess you have never used a Treo or a WM phone?


I have had absolutely zero problems with my Treo 650 over the past 18 months or so. However, I have heard and read nothing good about the WM version, but have never touched one, so can't speak from personal experience.

However, in general, I agree that virtually all consumer products today are pushed to market prematurely. However, the cost to develop them to "perfection" simply is not justified by the relatively short lifespan of a given product model. There has to be a happy medium someplace, but the corporate viewpoint is cost control, and the consumer viewpoint is a desire for technical perfection. Too bad the two can't meet in the middle. I would think that it actually costs more to go back and fix problems than it would have cost to prevent them in the first place. That is generally the case anyway.

Carl


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I think Clint has a point in that the Tivo's aren't perfect (I'm asssuming, I haven't owned one). Although they may seem like it when compared to the R15. I think my Dish 510 was close to perfect in comparison. I don't agree that no product is perfect though.
> 
> I think we as a society have lowered the bar to much. I think a lot of it stems fromthe computer software industry, where the customer can easilydownload patches and updates via the internet. Now we justify the bugs by comparring it to more buggy products. Or, defend our criticism by comparing it to superior products. We need to critque the product based on it's own merits (or lack ther of). Does it do what it's suposed to? Some of the time? Most of the time? All of the time?


Sorry I meant more along the lines of computer products and I should have said that. I take my fair share of blame for things like that we accept that products come to us flawed and have to be fixed later. It happens in all aspects of software and it does get on my nerves. I know and am fully aware the R15 has issues I just get mighty tired of everyone saying how perfect Tivo is when you can plainly read other forums and see many issues. I own Tivos and I think they are great products. At the moment is it a better product then my R15? Yes it is a better product from the standpoint that it records most every time without issue, I think the R15 has the ability to be just as good and not have as much fluff BS in it as my Tivo's are getting.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> I have had absolutely zero problems with my Treo 650 over the past 18 months or so. However, I have heard and read nothing good about the WM version, but have never touched one, so can't speak from personal experience.
> 
> However, in general, I agree that virtually all consumer products today are pushed to market prematurely. However, the cost to develop them to "perfection" simply is not justified by the relatively short lifespan of a given product model. There has to be a happy medium someplace, but the corporate viewpoint is cost control, and the consumer viewpoint is a desire for technical perfection. Too bad the two can't meet in the middle. I would think that it actually costs more to go back and fix problems than it would have cost to prevent them in the first place. That is generally the case anyway.
> 
> Carl


My Treo 600 and my Treo 650 had issues where they would just randomly reboot and I also know MANY people who have those same issues. As a matter of fact in a meeting last friday the guy who was sitting next had his 650 reboot while it was sitting on the table doing nothing. Still doesn't change the fact that I think they are great products. I gave my 600 to my girlfriend when I got my 650 then gave her my 650 when I got my new WM5 PPC-6700. I have had odd problems with it off and on but most of the forums say these are normal issues. All in all I like it allot though. Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> My Treo 600 and my Treo 650 had issues where they would just randomly reboot and I also know MANY people who have those same issues. As a matter of fact in a meeting last friday the guy who was sitting next had his 650 reboot while it was sitting on the table doing nothing. Still doesn't change the fact that I think they are great products. I gave my 600 to my girlfriend when I got my 650 then gave her my 650 when I got my new WM5 PPC-6700. I have had odd problems with it off and on but most of the forums say these are normal issues. All in all I like it allot though. Sorry for going off topic.


Ok, I promised myself I wasn't going to keep this thread OT but hey, if a moderator can, so can I. 

Tell me Clint, if your Treo 600 didn't have reboot problems, and your Treo 650 did, wouldn't you be upset? If your 600 could do conference calling and speaker phone and your 650 couldn't, would you be upset? If your 600 came with a "qwerty" keyboard and your 650 came with an "advanced technology mind meld" keyboard that didn't work, wouldn't you be upset? I think you would. You wouldn't care why those changes happened. You wouldn't put up with the fact that from one version of the same phone to the next these problems were introduced and features were lost. I really doubt you'd defend your wireless provider saying, "Well, it's the first time they've tried this". No, you would return the phone and move to a different wireless provider.

If I'm wrong, please let me know. Sorry again.

Earl, I will now cease any OT discussion in this thread.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Ok, I promised myself I wasn't going to keep this thread OT but hey, if a moderator can, so can I.
> 
> Tell me Clint, if your Treo 600 didn't have reboot problems, and your Treo 650 did, wouldn't you be upset? If your 600 could do conference calling and speaker phone and your 650 couldn't, would you be upset? If your 600 came with a "qwerty" keyboard and your 650 came with an "advanced technology mind meld" keyboard that didn't work, wouldn't you be upset? I think you would. You wouldn't care why those changes happened. You wouldn't put up with the fact that from one version of the same phone to the next these problems were introduced and features were lost. I really doubt you'd defend your wireless provider saying, "Well, it's the first time they've tried this". No, you would return the phone and move to a different wireless provider.
> 
> ...


I just answerd you in PM


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> .....I own Tivos and I think they are great products. At the moment is it a better product then my R15? Yes it is a better product from the standpoint that it records most every time without issue, I think the R15 has the ability to be just as good and not have as much fluff BS in it as my Tivo's are getting.


Fluff BS? I'm sorry that I don't understand what you mean by that.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

I had a visit from a DirecTV "senior technician" yesterday. Of course, the R15 worked wonderfully for him, and it hadn't failed all day. The guy would not replace my unit, since he couldn't make it screw up, but left his cell number so I could call him as soon as it did.

Needless to say, it did. Last night I had three movies set to record between midnight and 6 a.m. I got 1 hour 44 minutes of one of them (everything is schedule on 5 minute increments, so that's not good), 17 minutes of another 2-hour movie, and a third that did not record at all. I tried to play back the longer one and got a blank screen, and then couldn't change the channel, etc.

Of course the tech told me how wonderfully stable the unit is, how much better it is than the previous ones (the DirecTiVo's, right?), etc. When I called him to say the R15 bombed, he said he would call back and let me know when to expect the new one. That was four hours ago...

Maybe Time-Warner has a good introductory deal on digital cable now...

:nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If they have a new one on route to you... (once it is confirmed)

Please do try the Reset ALL option to see if corrects any of the issues.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Fluff BS? I'm sorry that I don't understand what you mean by that.


There are many things that have been added to the SA Tivo over the past couple of years that have absolutely nothing to do with being a DVR or watching TV. They have to do with trying to turn the Tivo into a computer attahced to my tv. While they may be neat they are fluff I would rather have real things worked on, I liked the whole point of being able to rip shows off my Tivo and sharing them between units but in reality my Tivo doesn't need to play games or bring up the movie schedule for the local theaters or have MP3's streamed to it FROM my pc or for that matter show pictures on it that come from my PC.

I know the reasoning behind what they are doing I know that others are and will try to do the same things but I would just rather have more DVR functions. Oh and by th way go ask the Mac people how impressed with Tivo's HMO they where a year ago :lol:


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok, I see where you're coming from. I have no desire to debate the worth of the "fluff BS" on the SA tivos, I don't use most of it either. I'll only say that if you don't use a feature, it takes zero resources on your box. I happen to like the mp3 streaming and I sometimes like to show photos on the 60" screen, but that will be more useful when you can do it in HD.


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

What do SA TiVos have to do with DirecTiVos?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Ok, I see where you're coming from. I have no desire to debate the worth of the "fluff BS" on the SA tivos, I don't use most of it either. I'll only say that if you don't use a feature, it takes zero resources on your box. I happen to like the mp3 streaming and I sometimes like to show photos on the 60" screen, but that will be more useful when you can do it in HD.


I used to use the MP3 portion of it now and then but I started just using my Xbox and my Xbox 360 now. Just seems to do a little better of a job. I never used the picture portion on my Tivo, I played with the other features but just see them more as a novelty then anything else. I have just never been too keen on getting away from the core functions of the product and at times I thought Tivo was putting too much into these nicety things and slacking on the development of the actual DVR. Sound like something thats happening here? :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

SamRoza said:


> What do SA TiVos have to do with DirecTiVos?


DirecTivo supposedly has the same software on them and others have hacked them to do the same things the SA Tivo's do. Thats what they have to do with them.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

A little off-topic, but I thought I'd share with the group - I saw a CompUSA deal on the Series-2 80 hour Tivo, model no. TCD540080, this morning. $219.99, free shipping, $150 activation rebate and $70 MIR = $.01 profit.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

qwerty said:


> A little off-topic, but I thought I'd share with the group - I saw a CompUSA deal on the Series-2 80 hour Tivo, model no. TCD540080, this morning. $219.99, free shipping, $150 activation rebate and $70 MIR = $.01 profit.


Same deal is at Best Buy, except maybe the MIR.

But it's a stand-alone, can only record one channel at a time, and you have to subscribe to TiVo's programming service at $12.95/month to get the most out of it.

Am I missing something here, or is this not all it appears to be on first look? 

Then again, at this price, how could I go wrong?


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If they have a new one on route to you... (once it is confirmed)
> 
> Please do try the Reset ALL option to see if corrects any of the issues.


The R15 degenerated to the point that I could not play back anything from MyVOD, even after pulling the plug on it.

I did a "reset everything" last night, and as of about noon today the R15 has not stopped during a recording. I haven't sat down for any serious viewing and testing, but it does seem to be recording two shows at once without fail.

Of course, the reset wiped out MyVOD, which had about 40 hours of movies.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> Of course, the reset wiped out MyVOD, which had about 40 hours of movies.


I know it stinks... It is the same as the Clear and Delete on the TiVo's (just runs a LOT LOT LOT faster) 
But hopefully you won't have to do this after every upgrade (or actually ever again)

If you had any PPV's on there that you paid for, but didn't get to watch... you may want to call to see if you can get a credit for them.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl,

I was under the impression PPV did not charge UNTIL you watched them. Is that incorrect?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes/No

Yes, you can record a PPV... and they pay for it when you are ready to watch it.
Or you can pay and record at the same time

Also, if some had already watched them.... they are now gone.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But hopefully you won't have to do this after every upgrade (or actually ever again)


Same effect as swapping out this unit for another one.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes/No
> 
> Yes, you can record a PPV... and they pay for it when you are ready to watch it.
> Or you can pay and record at the same time
> ...


Earl, just thought of something regarding this. Normally on any other reciever if you order a PPV via the remote it puts something on the access card and then dials out every month to report. So in the Case of the R15 the unit doesn't write the info to the HD or does it still write it on the card? What about ones you already have payed for (after it dials D*)? Does the info then come off the access card and go on the HD? I'm thinking the answers to these questions might help us figure out why somepeople are unable to access the PPV after buying them.


----------

